# Raed Tihs



## UNIX X11 (Sep 19, 2003)

Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at cmabrigde uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be at the rghit pclae. the rset can be a total mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.


----------



## Orbit (Sep 19, 2003)

That was real easy to read


----------



## voice- (Sep 19, 2003)

Raed it bfroee...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 19, 2003)

LOL! Even german can read it fluently!


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 19, 2003)

aewsmoe


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Wow!  I had no trouble with that at all!  Was it hard to type?


----------



## Trip (Sep 19, 2003)

That's so crazy!!!


----------



## Androo (Sep 19, 2003)

shut up!


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 19, 2003)

Its not so hrad to tpye, but shrot wrods dnot mix vrey wlel.

Hmm...it wulod be itnrestnig to wirte a peom lkie tihs.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 19, 2003)

WOW!


----------



## Trip (Sep 19, 2003)

Deos it ralely wrok? Or are you jsut iamgning it?


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

I tinhk taht you, Tirp, are jsut a feginmt of my igamintaoin.


----------



## Cat (Sep 21, 2003)

Tihs is one of the mian porbelms of AI: no Grfceaul Deragdatoin.


----------



## adambyte (Sep 21, 2003)

Wow. Taht's firgign crzay.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 21, 2003)

Did yuo tihnk we wldoun't ctahc htat drAen?


----------



## Trip (Sep 21, 2003)

I funod a falw in tihs stysem...if yu'voe nveer hread the wrod or if the wrod is a ralely big one. Bteter yet if it's a hmoofpnoe.


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

I figured you'd do that, but I thought since it was scrambled it's not *technically* swearing, even though your brain unscrambles it and all.


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 23, 2003)

Aoccdrnig to rscheearch at Cmabrigde uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteres are at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a tatol mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae we do not raed ervey lteter by it slef but the wrod as a wlohe.

found this @ Snopes.com


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 23, 2003)

Sorry  to break it to you but...
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36526


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 23, 2003)

aws psoted arleady


----------



## Ricky (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *Sorry  to break it to you but...
> http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36526
> 
> *


Srory to barek it to you, but taht was an ivnalid trhaed.  

*EIDT* - Lokos lkie it was mgered.


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 23, 2003)

wohps srory. I'll be mroe craeflul in the fturue.


----------



## ksv (Sep 23, 2003)

I dno't tnihk you got raed the wolhe txet mnkdy


----------



## Trip (Sep 23, 2003)

wdw_!!! Lnog tmie no see!!!
Oh and: Did everybody else get this in an e-mail too? Seems like everybody I know off of these forums got this e-mail. 

VRUIS!


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *wdw_!!! Lnog tmie no see!!!*


Tkanhs Tirp. It's ture I hvane't psoetd in a wlihe. Jsut dndi't feel lkie it. Wlel now I'm bcak in the ptnoisg mood.

PS. am I the only one who hteas taht aplpe slmie?


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 23, 2003)

EYS! (idk really  )

oops just realized this isnt the Yes! thread!


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nb3004 _
> *EYS! (idk really  )
> 
> oops just realized this isnt the Yes! thread! *


This mixed up word thing only works if you keep the first and last letter the same, so you couldn't really mix up the word "yes".


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

Sacreh for "YES!" and you solhud furgie out waht Ncik's rrefirneg to.


----------

